# Knitting Shops in Normandy - Any recommendations?



## TinaOR (May 22, 2011)

I wondered if anyone could recommend a shop or somewhere I could go and look at wool/yarn in France near where we holiday. One lovely KPer recommended somewhere in Brittany but it is a bit far from us. We will be in Calvados, a little village called Beaufour Druval, which no one will have heard of! We are about 20 minutes from Trouville/Deauville (lovely places, went to a wool shop in Trouville last summer but now it has closed down). I also know a beautiful, small wool shop in Dives sur Mer (just for info, it's where William the Conqueror sailed from when he came to conquer England!) I would love to find somewhere crafty to go if possible. xx


----------



## magpies13 (May 16, 2011)

Http://www.knitmap.com/locations/map/#/origin:Calvados,France 
its a good resource


----------



## TinaOR (May 22, 2011)

Thank you Jan. XX


----------

